# Awesome way to log your miles



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

I started using this app three days ago. It's awesome. Best part is the automated start/stop feature that always runs in the background. Once your iphone is plugged in and you start driving faster than 5 mph (my setting preference), it automatically starts recording your miles, location and time. Then it finishes the trip when you either idle for 3 minutes (my setting preference again), or unplug it, or manually stop the trip. Then it backs up everything in the cloud.

Check it out. And I have no affiliation with the app beside being a new happy user.

https://triplogmileage.com/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i use the same thing, i have no affiliation with the app,but its terrific
it does cost $10/year if you want the nice IRS compatible reports it gives and option to save receipts digitally
im still on trial but will buy. its only less than $1/month


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

someguy said:


> Once your iphone is plugged in...


Not just iPhone - it's available for Android devices, too.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i use the same thing, i have no affiliation with the app,but its terrific
> it does cost $10/year if you want the nice IRS compatible reports it gives and option to save receipts digitally
> im still on trial but will buy. its only less than $1/month


How hard was it to get this connected to your car? Are you using Bluetooth? I downloaded last week, but have not had an opportunity to get it setup. With the Autostart, how does it determine when you are driving for Uber or just going to the grocery store?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> How hard was it to get this connected to your car? Are you using Bluetooth? I downloaded last week, but have not had an opportunity to get it setup. With the Autostart, how does it determine when you are driving for Uber or just going to the grocery store?


i dont have it hooked up to anything, i type in my numbers manually
you would need an ODB gadget for it to snag your miles automatically

the only automatic thing i use is the widget where if you hit the button it'll start caluclating your miles
so i only hit it when starting out to uber, and hitting it again to stop it when im done

otherwise yeah, if you set it auto start every over 5mph and other stuff like that, yeah you'll log going to the grocery store and everything else

i mainly buy because of the records it keeps
if auditied no problem


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

The ODB part is what threw me, but manual mode would be good.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i dont have it hooked up to anything, i type in my numbers manually
> you would need an ODB gadget for it to snag your miles automatically
> 
> the only automatic thing i use is the widget where if you hit the button it'll start caluclating your miles
> ...


How does the app get the starting odometer mileage when you use the widget?


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Tom Madison said:


> How does the app get the starting odometer mileage when you use the widget?


I haven't hooked it up to the odo or Bluetooth and don't really plan to. The way I have mine set up is when it's plugged into a power source, and move faster than 5 mph, it auto starts the trip. Once you stop, or turn off or unplug the power a notification pops up asking if you'd like to edit it. So for grocery runs you can either delete it or mark it as personal. Or if you have a very set schedule for driving then you can set it up to only log trips withing a certain time and day of the week.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> How does the app get the starting odometer mileage when you use the widget?


it'll pick off from where it last was
but say you went to the grocery store after the last time you ubered,then when it starts you will have to edit the starting mileage number
only way to get it fully automatic with miles is to have a OBD plug device in
but i just manually type in the starting miles for now,no biggie


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I prefer TaxMileage... works similarly


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks interesting, just downloaded it and looked around a bit. May get the Bluetooth ODB thing too.

What parts of the app require purchasing though? I havent found anything yet that doesnt seem totally free


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

VicoDrive said:


> What parts of the app require purchasing though? I havent found anything yet that doesnt seem totally free


after 30 days,you'll have to pay. after that:

when you go to print a report,you not allowed to see all the reports, esp the IRS compliant ones
you wont be able to use a widget
you wont be able to manually edit your info via a computer webpage


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> after 30 days,you'll have to pay. after that:
> 
> when you go to print a report,you not allowed to see all the reports, esp the IRS compliant ones
> you wont be able to use a widget
> you wont be able to manually edit your info via a computer webpage


I saw there was a personal version and a business version. Do you think the personal version is good enough for Uber or should I consider the business version?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried MileIQ on iPhone, does the same thing and automatically tracks in the background. But I still manually tracked the miles and the app was always missing mileage. Does this app have any better luck?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

VicoDrive said:


> I saw there was a personal version and a business version. Do you think the personal version is good enough for Uber or should I consider the business version?


personal is enough for simple Uber x. It tracks your miles, gas and other expenses. In the avent you drive 50,000 and IRS doesnt believe you, the reports it prints will be more than enough to satisfy


----------

